# [ImageReady] problem mit banner größe !



## Yafeuafula (23. Februar 2003)

hi leutz

ich habe da ein problem ich ha bmal so banner mit ir gemacht und jo die sehen ja gut aus aber die größe 30 und so wie mache ich die den kleiner den die sin ma scho zu groß.........


gruß yafeuafula


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Februar 2003)

Bild - Bildgrösse...

Wird aber kaum verlustfrei abgehen, also am besten glich in der korrekten Grösse erstellen...


----------



## Hercules (23. Februar 2003)

solang se zu groß sind ist des kein son problem mit den verlusten...
abgesehen davon, dass strukturen verschwinden können


----------



## Yafeuafula (24. Februar 2003)

die größe passt ja 468x60

aber die datei größe von denen dann stimmt nich so :-/

wie kann ich des z.b. nochma optimieren das er kleiner is ?


----------



## Tim C. (24. Februar 2003)

Wenn du es als JPEG speicherst auf 90% JPEG Qualität gehen und progressiv speichern. Wenn du wenig Farben hast, als GIF speichern und Farbanzahl einschränken.


----------



## Yafeuafula (24. Februar 2003)

ja ist gif

ich werds nacher mal testen

danke schonmal


----------



## Langhaarzottl (1. März 2003)

*Banner optimieren*

Moin Moin... 

Also wenn's noch interessiert....

01.) Den Banner im PS anlegen...

02.) Im Image Ready öffnen...(wenn statisch) bei animiert die 
     Animationsteile importieren (Ordner als Frames)...
03.) Bei "Fenster" auf "optimieren einblenden" klicken...

04.) In der Ansicht auf "optimiert" und im dem "Optimieren" Fenster
     angeben on JPEG...oder GIF...Farbanzahl oder Qualität eingeben
     (bisschen rumexperimentieren) und schon passts...

05.) Wer seinen Banner auf eine bestimmte Dateigröße optimieren will,
     sollte einfach auf den kleinen schwarzen Pfeil in dem Fenster 
     klicken...und hier - bei optimieren auf...- seinen Wert eingeben.

06.) Ich hoffe damit ein bisschen weitergeholfen zu haben. 


Kleine Gif-Animationen mit bösartiger Ladezeit (da ich privat mehr Wert uf Optik lege) findet Ihr auf meiner privaten Seite:

http://www.langhaarzottl.de


----------



## Yafeuafula (1. März 2003)

hey cool danke hätte nic hgedacht das noch wer schreibt -g-


----------



## Langhaarzottl (1. März 2003)

*)*

War mein erster Beitrag, bin zwar schon länger registriert aber irgendwie hat mich das Thema angesprochen. )

Da siehste aber mal...man sollte die Hoffnung nie aufgeben 

Also...weitermachen....

Gruß Zottl


----------



## simbel (14. Mai 2003)

Hmm, ich hoffe es ist jetzt nich schlimm wenn ich das Thema wieder hoch hole.... denn ich hab irgendwie auch ein Problem mit der Dateigröße. Und mit der Hilfe in Image Ready is mir auch nicht geholfen (oder ich kapiers wieder mal nicht)

Hab ein tolles Banner gebastelt.... muss dazusagen es ist mein erstes! Das ist jetzt aber irgendwie 380kb groß... ja ich weiß was jetzt bestimmt kommt  Das ist viel zuuuu groß! Das lädt ja ewig....

Aber ich habs bereits als optminirte Version gespeichert.... und auch nur 128 Farben (weniger geht auf keinen Fall, da der Qualitätsverlust zu hoch wäre - für meinen Geschmack)... is auch ein gif..... und ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht weiter.

Gibt es da keine Möglichkeiten? Wie machen das denn andere Leute, die sogar noch viel aufwenigere Banner mit Animation haben? *grübel* Gibts da andere Programme, die viel toller sind? *total unwissend bin*

Ach ja, dann wollt ich noch Hallo sagen, bin ja total neu und schon gleich so dreißt mit nem Problem am Start hier *versteck*

Wär für Anregungen echt dankbar.... bis denne.... *auf ne kurze Antowrt hofft*


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Mai 2003)

häng mal bitte die original .psd datei an, denn dann 
können wir uns das ganze mal anschauen und Dir bestimmt
besser weiterhelfen ... In diesem Sinne - Mythos


----------



## simbel (14. Mai 2003)

Öhm, mag jetzte vielleicht ne blöde Frage sein, aber bist Du sicher die psd. datei? Die ist ja noch größer.... ich glaub 2,5 MB wenn ich richtig hingeschaut hab.... geht nich auch gif? 
Ist glaub ich grad offentsichtlich geworden wie wenig Ahnung ich von sowas hab! *schäm* Und wie nörig ich Hilfe brauche....



Edti: Hab grad gesehen, dass ich hier nur 150000 bytes als Datei anfügen kann. Und psd steht auch gar nciht in der Auflistung der Dateien.... *blöd ist*


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Mai 2003)

kein Thema, dann schick sie mir einfach per email an
Mythos007@tutorials.de oder häng zumindest schon einmal
die .gif Datei hier an ... Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Mai 2003)

@ simbel - soo - habe mir das ganze jetzt einmal angeschaut.

Das Problem bei Deinem Gifbild liegt schlicht und einfach
daran, dass es für das Web viel zu groß ist Du verwendest
da Morpheffekte und Alphaphading so was bekommt man auch
mit dem besten Komprimierungsalgorithmus nicht kleiner 
als sagen wir mal 150 kb (bei akzeptabler Qualität)

Mein Tipp an Dich erstellt dieses Banner mit Flash da
dürftest Du auch ein qualitativ besseres Ergebnis raus-
bekommen...

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## foxx21 (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *häng mal bitte die original .psd datei an, denn dann
> können wir uns das ganze mal anschauen und Dir bestimmt
> besser weiterhelfen ... In diesem Sinne - Mythos *



hihi , ich musste grad voll lachen my du klingst da wie ein arzt ,


----------



## simbel (14. Mai 2003)

Hmm, ich danke Dir für die Mühe Herr Doktor!! *lol*

Schade dass es so nicht klappt... von Flash hab ich nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung! Und ich war so froh Image Ready entdeckt zu haben, das ist so schön einfach *hehe*

Naja, dann muss ich mir was anderes überlegen   Danke nochmal


----------

